# Case IH 745xl workshop manual



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi! Could someone share with caseIH 745/745xl/845xl owners manual and or workshop manual?


----------



## Arcu Catalin (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello.Have you found manuals?
- I have a friend with same tractor and sounds at the gerbox..
a gerbox plan will be top..Thank you..


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi! I got a manual. Huge one! Generally, I bought it for a 40bucks(!)
It's for models 743~856xl/
If you havent got it, I could share. 
{sorry for late answer, I was forgotten password and my account was locked up for some time}


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You can! Hit "MANUALS" up at the top of this page, then hit "ADD RESOURCE" button to the right, and follow the prompts. Thank you Arcu!


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

Let's go, here it is: 
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/case-ih-856xl-workshop-manual-743-744-745-844-xl.325/


----------

